# Cure the idiot scratch



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I mentioned this in a post today and realized it's buried in the General forum. This simple modification eliminates the need for any kind of tool for those tight slide stops (or releases).

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-1911-area/36837-how-prevent-idiot-scratch.html


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

Be proud of the Scratch. I like them its just the one the 1911 I used in the Marine Corp. For some reason we did not go crazy seeing the scratch.


----------

